# Red cherry shrimp with eggs, would it be wise to put her into a breeding net?



## Aquariumnotfishtank (Dec 22, 2015)

So i keep red cherry shrimp and neon tetras. I have about 5 shrimp and 5 neon tetras. I ve noticed the largest female now has a bunch of eggs under her tail. I thinking about moving her into a separate holding container. The container in question looks somewhat like a filter but dosnt have a motor and it slowly circulates aquarium water through via bubbles. (Just like a sponge filter) Im not sure if i should do this, will it stress her out to much and make her abort the eggs? I just really dont want the baby shrimp to become fish food. Any advice?


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Aquariumnotfishtank said:


> So i keep red cherry shrimp and neon tetras. I have about 5 shrimp and 5 neon tetras. I ve noticed the largest female now has a bunch of eggs under her tail. I thinking about moving her into a separate holding container. The container in question looks somewhat like a filter but dosnt have a motor and it slowly circulates aquarium water through via bubbles. (Just like a sponge filter) Im not sure if i should do this, will it stress her out to much and make her abort the eggs? I just really dont want the baby shrimp to become fish food. Any advice?



I'd do nothing right now and let nature run its course. If you have one berried shrimp now its likely to happen again in the future and if you really feel the need you can try to intervene later.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

You could separate her to a breeding tank if you like, but there is the small risk of her dropping the eggs out of stress.

IME cherry shrimps have always been prolific breeders and will populate any tank in no time. The tetras might eat a few here and there, but they breed so much that it won't make a difference.


----------



## charliey (Dec 31, 2012)

TLEO41 is right there is a small chance she might drop her eggs. but luckily its easy to get shrimp to walk into the net without stressing it out. just put some food into the net and watch the shromp crawl in, then slowly put it into the breeder (without removing it from the water). This way there will be zero chance of stress.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

If it will fit in a fishes mouth they will eat it.
IMO neons are about to dine well.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Buy another 5 gal tank and move the shrimp (all of them) into it if you do not want shrimplets to become a meal. Fish and shrimp do not mix with a couple of rare exception, like otos and smaller herbivorous plecos.
Tetras of any kind are related to piranhas and have the teeth to go with it.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

The other thing to consider is that the baby shrimp need biofilm. A net environment isn't the best for that, and I don't think they'd really like the feel of the net either, as they graze. Also, the bubbles in there could knock them around too much. 

Best thing is to keep the neons and shrimps separate; the shrimps will certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Heck even adult RCS aren't safe from neons if they're hungry enough. I'd definitely look into separate housing if you're serious about raising shrimplets.


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 12, 2012)

I've found that RCS breed like guppies quite literally. If you are interested in raising a large number of them a separate tank would be okay. However, if you just want a small number just keep them in the tank and make sure to give them all a large amount of cover.


----------



## BadApple (Dec 28, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much about your neons demolishing your RCS. Mine tetras pay no attention whatsoever to my shrimp. I have a growing population of cherries (30+ from 6 originals) living with 10 neon, 6 serpae, and 6 red eye tetras. I often see my shrimp swimming openly in the water, even through schools of tetras at times. I've never seen any shrimp get eaten but I'm sure not all are as fortunate as some of my "dare devils". Your best defense against hungry fish, in my opinion, is a large clump of java moss.


----------

